# If water breaks before CTX, can you still take a bath? And more questions.



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I know this question was already posted in my DDC by someone else (I hope you don't mind!) but it got me thinking of more questions that I'd love to hear more thoughts on.

First, the title question- if water breaks first, we have up to what-24 hours? until contractions start, since they don't neccessarily start right away. During that 24 hour period, can you take a bath at home?

If so, is there a time limit?

Where can I find statistics/numbers of women who have obtained infection from this?

If contractions have to start first, why does that make a difference if the water has already broken? Won't the same amount of infection enter either way, if you're going to get infection?

Ruptured membranes are ruptured membranes- whether or not contractions have started, right? Why would it matter, if it does?

Thanks in advance

-Caitrin


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, you can take a bath. I don't think you're going to find statistics because infection from bathing simply isn't a risk. Until the head descends and stretches the vagina just before birth, the vagina is an airtight vacuum. Water's not going in.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

For me personally, I wouldn't get into the tub until contractions start. I only say this because I have seen moms go two or three days before contractions kick in, and bath tubs aren't the cleanest things. You could scrub it out really well though, I suppose.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about infection but I would worry about slowing labor. I spent most of my labor in the tub and I'm positive had I saved it for more active labor things would have gone faster.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
.................................................. ...........................................

First, the title question- if water breaks first, we have up to what-24 hours? until contractions start, since they don't neccessarily start right away. During that 24 hour period, can you take a bath at home?

If so, is there a time limit?

Where can I find statistics/numbers of women who have obtained infection from this?

-Caitrin

I don't believe there is a set time when your water breaks unless you are doing a hospital birth and they know about it. My water was broken 46hours before I went into labor. I did take showers and after 24 hours took vit. C, and a herbal tinture, took my temp. every 6 hours, drank water, make sure to not stick anything in the vagina and make sure the waters was clear, free from meconium. I didn't get an infection. My midwife did do a blood test to check and see. A skilled midwife should know how to handle situation like this. In the hospital, I believe they will give you antibodies and try to induce labor and then put in on a time clock and give a c-sec if you don't deliver by then.

I agree w/ the pp that I wouldn't worry too much about infection.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
.................................................. ...........................................

If contractions have to start first, why does that make a difference if the water has already broken? Won't the same amount of infection enter either way, if you're going to get infection?

Ruptured membranes are ruptured membranes- whether or not contractions have started, right? Why would it matter, if it does?

Thanks in advance

-Caitrin

I don't believe the same infection if one was to enter would have been the same if the water didn't break. The water bag is the proctection sac for the baby. You can have sex if your water doesn't break but when it breaks you can't because of the increase changes of infection that it will cause, the baby is no longer in its protective sac.

If members are ruptured and there is meconium it will be more of an alarm to get the baby out also.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

They did studies, and no, the bath water doesn't enter the vagina. It's not the same as a finger, speculum, or penis (etc) that enters it on purpose, which can cause a risk of infection. They dyed water blue and inserted a tampon into laboring women and the water never touched the tampon. Hope that reassures you.

If you are going slowly yes, it might inhibit your labor. Or it might not. If you're a first time mom or the labor isn't speedy then I wouldn't necessarily jump right in - but then again, if I felt like it, I might.







Listen to your body and ask it where you should be laboring, and then go with it.

I loved the water during my first labor (water broke first) and didn't so much with the next one (water broke after). So I guess it's case by case.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dex_millie* 
I don't believe the same infection if one was to enter would have been the same if the water didn't break. The water bag is the proctection sac for the baby. You can have sex if your water doesn't break but when it breaks you can't because of the increase changes of infection that it will cause, the baby is no longer in its protective sac.

If members are ruptured and there is meconium it will be more of an alarm to get the baby out also.

Yes I know that once the water breaks, risk for infection is higher but what I am trying to get at is mostly in response to the idea that contractions have to start before entering the tub.

*After the water has ALREADY broken, how would starting contractions somehow make the risk go down*?

Sorry I'm still just confused.

-Caitrin


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
Yes I know that once the water breaks, risk for infection is higher but what I am trying to get at is mostly in response to the idea that contractions have to start before entering the tub.

*After the water has ALREADY broken, how would starting contractions somehow make the risk go down*?

Sorry I'm still just confused.

-Caitrin

I think I understand what you are getting at. If the water breaks and there are no contractions, it is completely unknown how long it will be until the baby is born. Contractions could start in 10 minutes, or a day, or a few days, or longer. So the idea is to be very cautious about not increasing the risk of infection - no sex, no vaginal exams, very careful hygiene, etc. I am aware of the research about bathing and I do think it is probably okay but there are other people who do tell women not to take baths. Now, once active labour has started, *theoretically* you have some idea of when the baby will be born - of course we don't know exactly how long it will take but it's pretty unlikely that the baby won't be born for another week (for example) once the mom is in active labour, yk? The longer the water is broken, the more time there is to develop an infection. The contractions themselves do not decrease the risk, it's just considered an indication that it probably won't be much longer until the birth. Does that make sense? (and is that what you were wanting to know?)


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Xander* 
I am aware of the research about bathing and I do think it is probably okay but there are other people who do tell women not to take baths.

There are also people who will tell women that they can't wash their hair for a week after the baby is born, if you raise your arms above your head during pregnancy your baby will strangle on his umbilical cord, and that watching scary movies or thinking about death during pregnancy will permanently damage your baby's emotional development - just because people say it doesn't make it so.

Celticqueen, I'm confused. Are you still questioning the risk of infection if you take a bath, or risk of infection in general with prolonged rupture? I thought your original question about bathing had been answered.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
There are also people who will tell women that they can't wash their hair for a week after the baby is born, if you raise your arms above your head during pregnancy your baby will strangle on his umbilical cord, and that watching scary movies or thinking about death during pregnancy will permanently damage your baby's emotional development - just because people say it doesn't make it so.

Oh yeah, I get that! I didn't mean that I would advise women to avoid baths just because some people say not to. Sorry if that wasn't clear







I just meant that even though *I* (and the research) think it's okay, doesn't mean she won't hear that from other people.


----------



## candynut (Jun 18, 2005)

My water broke before contractions started, but they started within the hour.

I went to the hospital and was surprised that they let me get in the tub, even though my water broke.

I mean, I have also read that it's fine, but I was at a hospital and I expected them to take the "safe" road.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I think what you're asking is that if it's "lower risk" to bathe with ruptured membranes AFTER your contractions have started, as opposed to BEFORE they've started. Is it "safer"?

If that's the question- then I'm going to say no... bathing is still bathing. There's not really any evidence that shows it to be dangerous. What would be more of a question is how long the waters have been broken period, regardless of contractions and regardless of bathing.

But if that's the question, then one of the midwives can chime in. I'm sure they've got more experience in this than me!

Hmm I'm going to try again. When membranes have ruptured, starting contractions would not make the 'risk' of bathing any less. That said- there isn't really any risk of bathing to begin with.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeninejessica* 
I think what you're asking is that if it's "lower risk" to bathe with ruptured membranes AFTER your contractions have started, as opposed to BEFORE they've started. Is it "safer"?

YES







That's what I'm asking!

Anyway, Nashvillemidwife- I was just questioning the logic of this idea that contractions have to start before it's safe to bathe. It's just hard for me to believe that.

Am I making sense yet? I feel dumb today because I don't think I'm being articulate enough- pretty tired.

Thanks for the responses so far ladies. I'm understanding it all better now.

-Caitrin


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

With both my labors I was in the tub after membranes ruptured...once in the hospital and the second at home about 9 hours after. I did wait until contrx were getting more difficult, but don't see where that would be necessary.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 

Anyway, Nashvillemidwife- I was just questioning the logic of this idea that contractions have to start before it's safe to bathe. It's just hard for me to believe that.

Am I making sense yet? I feel dumb today because I don't think I'm being articulate enough- pretty tired.

Don't feel dumb. I have never heard that having contractions had anything to do with the safety of bathing so I couldn't wrap my mind around what you were getting at.

In theory, if you're having contractions when or soon after your water breaks, you assume labor will progress quickly enough to avoid infection from prolonged rupture; if you're not having contractions at all, then you have to wonder how long it will be and infection becomes a concern. But that has nothing to do with bathing!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
In theory, if you're having contractions when or soon after your water breaks, you assume labor will progress quickly enough to avoid infection from prolonged rupture; if you're not having contractions at all, then you have to wonder how long it will be and infection becomes a concern.

GOT IT. This is exactly the answer I've been looking for. Thank you.

-Caitrin


----------

